# Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe



## dan-micha (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo ich suche ein gutes gebiet zum Biggame angeln das man in weniger als 6 stunden flug erreichen kann.
Ich war schon Biggame Angeln auf kapverde / Kenia / und den Bahamas 
War alles ganz ok 
Hab gehört das Ägypten und der Oman ganz ok sein soll war da schon mal jemand oder hat jemand ein paar gute Links ?
Danke


----------



## kanalbulle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Boardpartner !


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Zunächst, Willkommen an Board!

Angebote guckst Du hier .

Wäre schön, wenn Du uns von Deinen Erfahrungen einiges berichten könntest! Insbesondere Bilder werden gerne gesehen


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

dubai wäre jetzt auch mein vorschlag gewesen !!!
ich glaube die deutsche meisterschaft fand dort statt.
www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de
dort kannst du sicher einiges darüber lesen.
viel spaß


----------



## dan-micha (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Ok Mal ein paar Berichte in Kurzform.

Bahamas : War das erste mal das wir mit Biggame in Kontakt gekommen sind ( ich und meine 2 Brüder ) hatten eigenes Boot und 

3 tolle Biggame Angeln vom Vermieter unseres Bungalows

Die ersten Tage viel Probiert und in Küstennähe massenhaft Barakudas bis zu 1.5m gefangen. Ab Mai dann mal einheimischen mit auf Boot genommen das der uns etwas lernt . Täglich dann ca 5-10grosse Dolphins gefangen 15-30 Kg . Auch mehrere Grosse Thunfische und ein Marlin an der Angel aber waren noch zu unerfahren und keine Kampfstühle oder dergleichen deswegen nur einen Thun mit 50 Kg gelanded ( sehr lecker ) . Beifang waren viele Kingfish ( bis zu 1.8m) Bonitos und Barakudas. Gegen Ende Mai sind dann die Dolphins langsam verschwunden und wir sind auf Haie gegangen. War sensationell teilweise 2-3 Bisse gleichzeitig ein Hai hat sich sogar mal alle 4 Köder von uns hintereinadner reingehaun  Gelanded wurden nur kleinere Bullsharks ( ca 1.5m ) an der Leine hatten wir aber auch Exemplare über 3 Meter.
Wir waren ca 2 Monate dort und waren midnestens 30 mal fischen und waren nie Schneider.
Alles in allem sehr zu empfehlen , aber es gibt keine profesionellen Anbieter auf dieser Insel ( Eleutherea ) . Auf Wunsch kann ich aber gerne Kontakt zum Vermieter herstellen.

Kenia / Malindi : Gebucht über Andrees Angelreisen
Wasser war ziemlich trüb gefangen Pro Tag ca 1 Gianttrevally und 1 Sailfisch war find ich nicht so berauschend aber wir hatten auch schlechten Zeitpunkt erwischt. Leider im Hotel auch noch bösen Magendarmvirus eingefangen und nach Heimkehr erstemal 2 tage lang 40 Fiber gehabt.

Kap Verde / Peter Döbler:
Auch wenn Herr Döbler hier vielleicht keinen so guten Ruf hat mus sich sagen das das Fischen bei ihm wirklich sehr sehr gut ist und er wirklich immer was fangen will. Wir sind extra auf andere Insel gefahren da dort grosse Thunschwärme und mehr Marlins waren. Jeden Tag mindestens 1 Marlin gefangen und mehrere Bisse gehabt. Ausserdem noch mehrere grosse Thunfische bis zu 100 Kg , ein Sailfish und ein bischen kleinkram . War auf jeden Fall vom Angeln her Super nur kann man da ausser angeln nix machen


----------



## Sailfisch (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Besten Dank, daß ist doch schonmal sehr interessant.


----------



## Ansgar (13. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Moin Dan Micha,

" - Täglich dann ca 5-10grosse Dolphins gefangen 15-30 Kg . 
- Pro Tag ca 1 Gianttrevally und 1 Sailfisch war find ich nicht so berauschend 
- Jeden Tag mindestens 1 Marlin gefangen und mehrere Bisse gehabt. Ausserdem noch mehrere grosse Thunfische bis zu 100 Kg , ein Sailfish und "


Dammi nochmol dorto, 

Ihr habt JEDEN Tag Mahis bis 60 PFUND gefangen und denn gleich MEHRERE?
Also ich hab ja schon viel gehört aber so was? Wie viele Tage habt Ihr das so gemacht?

Jeden Tag ein Sail und ein GT und das war echt schlecht? Wie groß waren die denn?

Und denn noch jeden Tag mindestens einen Marlin? Und wie groß waren die? Und wie viel Tage seid Ihr raus gewesen?

Also, ich weiß garnicht, was ich davon halten soll... 
Kann ich irgendwie garnicht richtig glauben. Muß bisher immer an der falschen Stelle geangelt haben )
Sorry, hat nichts mit Dir zu tun. Aber kann ich mal ein paar Fotos sehen von den mehreren 60er Mahis? 

All the best & take it easy
Ansgar


----------



## HFC (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

hallo Ihr big gamer,

ich bin neu hier im forum und grüße euch alle!

zu deiner anfrage dan-micha:

ich denke wenn du ähnliche erfolge haben willst wie auf eleutherea dann muß ich dich bezüglich ägypten entäuschen!


in ägypten kannst du zwar sehr gut fangen (je nach bootsbesatzung und jahreszeit), allerdings sind die gewichtsklassen(?) die ihr gefangen habt hier nicht altäglich!

hier sind einige realistische und zu erwartende durchschnitsgewichte die wir oder andere boote in ägypten gefangen haben:

dolphin/mahi mahi = 2-12kg
barrakudas = 4-16kg
GT`s = 5-22kg
königsmakrelen = 3-13kg
zackenbarsche/grouper = 4-15kg
sailfish = 20-45kg
thuna = 5-35kg

gerade große thunas werden sehr oft nach langen drills verloren wenn sie auf tiefe gehen!

auch in ägypten fängt man großfische, allerdings wie überall nicht jeden tag!

der oman ist auch in 5 - 6 flugstunden zu erreichen, war noch nicht dort, habe bisher aber nur gutes gehört. die boote sollen ähnlich sein wie bei andree`s angelreisen im jemen!

war schon einer der bordies dort?

gruß hfc


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Hallo hfc,
willkommen an Board und besten Dank für Deine Hinweise!


----------



## wodibo (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Hi hfc
auch von mir ein Willkommen on Board :m
Member Freibadwirt war m.W. schon mehrmals im Jemen und ist begeistert.


----------



## Rausreißer (2. Juli 2005)

*AW: Suche gutes Biggame Gebiet in der Nähe*

Hallo HFC, 
Welcome on Board, auch von mir.

Hier ist ein etwas älterer Bericht von Micky 

Also ich kann den Jemen auch nur empfehlen.

Mit der Möglichkeit jetzt auch nach Socotra zu fahren erschliest sich ein wirklich gutes Revier was nicht so stark überfischt ist.
Es gibt mittlerweile 2 Reiseanbieter für den Jemen.



Gernot #h


----------

